# Fork Rake and Trail on TCR 06-07



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

Anybody know what the rake measurement is that Giant uses on it's forks?

I have a 2006 Aluminum TCR and a 2007 TCR Advance, size M/L. They both have 73 degree head angles and handle the same to me, I'm just trying to find out what fork rake is and/or what the trail measurement is. Giant doesn't list this on their website and I couldn't find anything through searching the forums.

Thanks.


----------

